# عندي اسألة بخصوص النت



## amgd beshara (8 يوليو 2012)

كنت عايز اعرف هو ينفع انزل ال ( act ) او الكراك او تفعيل البرنامج للبراممج المحدودة او الغير مجانية ولا دي سرقة ؟

و هو ينفع انزل كتب من النت ببلاش علشان اقراها سواء كانت دينية او ادبية او غيرة ولا لازم اشتريها من مكتبة ( يعني دي تبقي عدم امانة او اني كدة مش بدي للفاعل اجرتة ولا اية ) ؟

و شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## النهيسى (22 أغسطس 2012)

معنديش فكره بأمانه


----------



## amgd beshara (22 أغسطس 2012)

> معنديش فكره بأمانه


يااااااااااااااااااااه اخيرا حد رد
شكرا استاذي لاهتمامك 
عموما انا سألت اب اعترافي و قالي بالنسبة للبرامج احاول علي قد ما اقدر الجأ للبرامج المجانية 
و عن الكتب فهي للفايدة و معظم الكتب المسيحية منشورة علي النت من الكتاب نفسهم فعادي جدا اني اقراة و انزلة من النت
بس احاول ابعد عن الحاجات اللى ليها حقوق ملكية لان دي تعتبر عدم امانة


----------

